# plant now or wait tilk spring?



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

I would plant now, as some seeds have a chill requirement (i.e. they need to go through winter) before they will sprout. If you wanted to hedge your bet, you could plant some now and some in Spring. Oh, by the way, milkweed is actually toxic to bees in large amounts (according to the reading I have done).

JC


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, "some seeds have a chill requirement", [stratification] or even scarification where the hard seed coats are nicked or scratched. To be most successful with this, I would find a book [or maybe online?] about propagating wildflowers from seeds rather than just broadcasting them on the ground. If that's what you were planning on doing.

> From a WI. wildflower nursery: _"Some wildflower seeds germinate best when seeded in fall in a dormant seeding. The exposure to cold, damp conditions signals to the seed that winter has occurred, and that it will be safe to germinate when the soil warms up in spring. Some wildflowers benefit greatly from a process called “damp stratification,” which mimics the effects of winter on the seed. These procedures are outlined below." > http://www.prairienursery.com/store/index.php?main_page=page&id=20_

Maybe there places in PA. that provide information about planting wildflowers. Example: > _ http://www.aswp.org/acnp_culture_and_use_guide.html _


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

if you have enough seed you could plant some now and some in the spring and cover both bases.


----------



## ParanoidBeek (Aug 1, 2010)

wow never heard it was toxic, its listed as one of the best bee hangouts 

Yea, my plan is to do it both, but was wondering if one was better so i would lean to planting more during that period


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

green2btree said:


> Oh, by the way, milkweed is actually toxic to bees in large amounts (according to the reading I have done).
> 
> JC


Just wondered where that info came from? Milkweed is listed as a good honey plant and the plants around here are always covered with many types of bees. Below is some info from a couple of the most well known authors of books about Honey Plants.

"It is claimed that the most milkweed honey is produced in the Southern Peninsula of Michigan by both Pellett and Lovell. Milkweeds bloom and flower in the summer season from July thru August. There is little likely hood that a beekeeper outside the Michigan area will collect enough nectar from this plant for it to be considered pure milkweed honey. However, it will provide ample nectar to supplement the honey crop in many areas of the United States shown on the map.
Description of nectar

The honey is described by Lovell as being "so light in color that it is usually classed as white, but it not unfrequently has a yellowish tinge. The flavor is excellent with a slight tang. Milkweed plants are heavy nectar producers. Usually milkweed honey is mixed with other nectars from plants blooming during the same time period."


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, now I am going to have to go research where I saw the milkweed thing - and I will. I do NOT want to broadcast any misinformation.

JC


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

So far all I can come up with is that "horsetail milkweed" not the common milkweed or the butterfly milkweed MAY be toxic to bees. So I would rate my earlier comment as dubious and carry on with your planting. I will continue to check out sources just in case and to answer my own wondering.

JC


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Green2btree, Thanks for the info. The milkweed we have in this part of the northeast is the variety that attracts the monarch butterflies. I never realized there were other varieties. Here's a link to one of my photos. It shows the flowers but doesn't really show the details of the plant.

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x222/berkshirebee/Honey bee Photos/07_10.jpg


----------



## caberwife (Jun 25, 2009)

We have (regular) milkweed and swamp milkweed all over our farm, and I often see the bees enjoying it. We also have butterfly weed in our garden, which is another type of milkweed that, not surprisingly, butterflies love. The honeybees like it too. You should try growing some of that as well; it's very easy. I start it from seed indoors in spring then transplant it, but I'm sure you can direct-plant the seeds in spring (or possibly fall!)

I know milkweed can be toxic to certain farm animals, but I hadn't heard about the bee thing before. I wonder if they have the sense not to O.D. on it? 

Here's butterfly weed:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asclepias_tuberosa

Natalie


----------



## caberwife (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm, this is interesting. The Wikipedia entry says that milkweed is an important nectar source for bees:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asclepias

But it also says that some milkweeds are more toxic than others. Perhaps some are bad for bees, some aren't? I wouldn't worry too much about the "regular" milkweed. And I see you already said you were gong to plant butterfly weed, which shows how carefully I read, so ignore my previous comment to that effect.


----------



## ParanoidBeek (Aug 1, 2010)

THANKS to all that responded. I think there is a million varietys of milkweed, but I am using the seeds from a site i have a hive at and they worked it pretty hard and no side effects (that I know of). I have some butterfly weed and it was the only weed my bees touched. never touched ironweed nor joe pye. Sooooo I am patiently waiting for the butterfly pods to be ready, got to be any day now. Thanks again, Scott


----------

